# living cost



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

hi 
is 3000 AED sufficient for a decent living in dubai(including accomodation).

cheers varg!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You mean you will get accomodation besides that or that you have to pay from accomodation from the 3000 AED?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

By the way, in either case is too low but if you get the accomodation provided and paid for then it can be doable (don't expect to save lots of money though).


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

No.. accomodation has to be paid from 3000 AED


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> No.. accomodation has to be paid from 3000 AED


well it is very low and you will struggle but it all depends on what kind of life you lead at your home and what quality of life you are aiming for in U.A.E, there are plenty of people out there who get paid 3k per month and also take care of their own accommodation (usually like 12-16 people sharing a 2br apartment etc)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ugh, is very low then. Check Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for an idea of how much you would pay for a room share but you would definitely struggle on that salary and probably won't be able to save any money.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> ugh, is very low then. Check Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for an idea of how much you would pay for a room share but you would definitely struggle on that salary and probably won't be able to save any money.


The original poster should look up at roomshare/flatshare kind of ads on dubizzle though


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I said "room share"


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I said "room share"


Note to self: READ/ Listen before posting/ speaking. I am sure my wife and boss (two different people) would agree


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

rsinner said:


> my wife and boss (two different people)


Lucky you


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

jander13 said:


> well it is very low and you will struggle but it all depends on what kind of life you lead at your home and what quality of life you are aiming for in U.A.E, there are plenty of people out there who get paid 3k per month and also take care of their own accommodation (usually like 12-16 people sharing a 2br apartment etc)




thank you very much for that information..i find 12 to 16 way too much..i was expecting something like 3 to 4...


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> ugh, is very low then. Check Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for an idea of how much you would pay for a room share but you would definitely struggle on that salary and probably won't be able to save any money.


thank you for the info!!!


i will check on that link..


----------

